# Hope for immunity for the 'more senior' cyclist



## Ajax Bay (29 Aug 2020)

"How exercise in old age prevents the immune system from declining" (BBC)


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> "How exercise in old age prevents the immune system from declining" (BBC)



I'm not in my old age yet, I do have asthma and colds would usually be severe: I'd take months to shake off a cold and a cough. When I started cycling I went from having four or five severe colds and coughs for a couple of months each year to two relatively mild cases in winter with a less virulent cough, and now to the current situation of one cold every couple of years or so. The more I cycled the less I had a cold.

That said when one does get through it often knocks me sideways, but that's every couple of years now.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

Excellent news!

Literally a few seconds ago, I posted this in the retirement thread...



ColinJ said:


> I'll just dig up a letter sent by Chris Crossland, the organiser of_ The Other Fleet Moss Randonee_ in 2006... I kept the letter because it made such an impression on me at the time. TOFMR was a 200 km audax event from Halifax up into the Yorkshire Dales and back via the fringes of The Forest of Bowland.
> 
> Chris C:
> 
> ...


I distinctly remember catching 'D' and his mates at the top of Fleet Moss. They were all in their late 70s. I saw them again later, arriving at event HQ as I was leaving after my coffee, cake and sandwiches. I finished the hilly 200 in 10 hours so they must have taken just under 11. They looked very fit and healthy. I am sure that most of us know sedentary people in their 50s who look like frail pensioners!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Aug 2020)

So its a flip what goes first. Your immune system, your knees, or your neck. Thanks for that 😁


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> So its a flip what goes first. Your immune system, your knees, or your neck. Thanks for that 😁


Well, _something _has to give _eventually_, or the world would get rather cramped...


----------

